# Anyone Using Canon EOS XTI With Sigma 55-200mm F4-5.6 DC Lens?



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

I just got the camera and already want a zoom lens. Was wondering if anyone is has the Canon EOS Rebel XTI and has this lens or one comparable. Thanks.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Dave, I think a co-worker bought that lens for his XT and he likes it. I haven't had the chance to check it out.
Mike


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks MT. I've had the camera a few days and the 18-55mm lens will do okay for general shooting. But I already miss the zoom capabilities that my Canon S2 IS gave me. That is until it caught the "black screen of death" disease.


----------



## Skyshaker (Oct 24, 2007)

Am a newbie to the forum, hope you don't mind my two cents. I like the Sigma 70-300 w/macro, or a 28-200. Have used both with my 20D, 30D, and XTi. Do not recomend the 28-300 tho. Hope this muddies the water for you a little more. Best is try to find one to test a few shots with. But I've not seen a Sigma lens in a store..


----------



## zrem32 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Camera*

I have the Canon EOS Rebel XT and a Canon EF 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III lens and it has been a good combo.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

I am glad to be able to read about the Rebel. My husband and I were talking last night about getting one. Now I can't wait. But first we are going to go and look at the. I just love this site. You get really good info from everybody.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I have the Sigma 28 - 300 and looks good with the XTI that I have. I think it is better than the stock lens and I have a Sigma 75 - 200 and is just as good and wider range. It is not good enough for pro work, but with Photoshop, it does a great job with a little sharpening.


----------

